# Fri/ Sat Update on N.E. storm



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

What is the latest? What are you guys getting?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sir spaniourd;531543 said:


> What is the latest? What are you guys getting?


Been watching closely while waiting for my truck to be fixed 

Looks like a line between MA/NH where it's gonna be 6" south and 9" north..of course, anything can and will happen when the storm finally gets here and usually does...so with that...I predict that there will be PLOWABLE SNOW for everybody in MA and NH tonight and tomorrow.
Boston and the coastline south will be rain Sat AM and even into Southern NH later in the day Sat. Maine will have a band of snow that will drop 2 feet smack thru the middle.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;531564 said:


> Been watching closely while waiting for my truck to be fixed
> 
> Looks like a line between MA/NH where it's gonna be 6" south and 9" north..of course, anything can and will happen when the storm finally gets here and usually does...so with that...I predict that there will be PLOWABLE SNOW for everybody in MA and NH tonight and tomorrow.
> Boston and the coastline south will be rain Sat AM and even into Southern NH later in the day Sat. Maine will have a band of snow that will drop 2 feet smack thru the middle.


I'm sure it will be plowable everywhere in MASS except Taunton....  but who knows....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

who knows. it will be snow. that much i am pretty sure of.


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

don't know if this helps at all...
Chris


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

As of this afternoon the NWS office in Maine is calling for 8-12" on the coast, more inland, and a whole pile more up north. Mostly happening after daybreak Saturday. Staying cold on this round, so no rain/sleet expected.

This morning it was -1 and only warmed up to 20 (I'm about 3 miles from the salt water).


----------

